# Crystal Palace - Liverpool 5 maggio ore 21:00



## Fabry_cekko (4 Maggio 2014)

Penultima partita per le due squadre. Il Crystal Palace non ha più niente da chiedere al Campionato mentre il Liverpool non solo deve vincere, ma deve fare più gol possibili e cercare di non subirne per provare a superare il Manchester City nella differenza reti (-9 dal City).

Dove vedere Crystal Palace Liverpool?

Diretta su Fox Sports


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2014)

Asfaltata per il Liverool.

Attenzione che se il Liverpool fa tanti gol, potrebbe costare al City che hanno comunque un vantaggio di +9 nella differenza reti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Asfaltata per il Liverool.
> 
> Attenzione che se il Liverpool fa tanti gol, potrebbe costare al City che hanno comunque un vantaggio di +9 nella differenza reti



dipende cmq tutto dal City...il Liverpool oggi può fare pure un 6-0, ma il City deve giocare Mercoledì con una squadra già salva


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2014)

Certo che perdere il campionato per la differenza reti mamma mia...peggio di Istanbul quasi..


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2014)

cioè deve vincere con 10 gol di scarto il liverpool??


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cioè deve vincere con 10 gol di scarto il liverpool??



non necessariamente oggi ma in queste ultime 2 giornate deve segnare minimo 15 gol per avere possibilità


----------



## Gianni23 (5 Maggio 2014)

Non credo che per il Liverpool questa sarà una partita difficile, così come neanche l'ultima. Il problema è che anche il City ha due partite facili e +9 di differenza reti è davvero tanto. In pratica è stato Mourinho che, pur non riuscendo a rientrare nella lotta per il titolo, ha di fatto deciso la vincitrice battendo il Liverpool. Peccato.


----------



## Van The Man (5 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo che perdere il campionato per la differenza reti mamma mia...peggio di Istanbul quasi..



Ed il Man City lo rivincerebbe per differenza-reti esattamente come due anni fa


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Maggio 2014)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Ed il Man City lo rivincerebbe per differenza-reti esattamente come due anni fa



Due anni fa imo lo meritava ampiamente,battuto il MUFC in entrambi gli scontri diretti
Quest'anno per qualità di gioco e dimostrazioni di forza negli scontri diretti lo meriterebbe meno ma è sempre stato lì,insomma _non avrebbe rubato nulla_


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo che perdere il campionato per la differenza reti mamma mia...peggio di Istanbul quasi..


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2014)

Liverpool in avanti.

Sto Crystal Palace è una squadra imbarazzante..


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo che perdere il campionato per la differenza reti mamma mia...peggio di Istanbul quasi..



Già veramente bruttissimo questo metodo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

3-0 Suarez


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

I Reds stanno provando ad andare di goleada, Suarez è andato a prendersi il pallone dopo il 3-0


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

Gara riaperta 2-3


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Almeno c'hanno provato a fare caterve di gol... Peccato, potevano stare 4 o 5-0 almeno


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2014)

3-3 pazzesco, a sto punto city campione


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (5 Maggio 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Certo che perdere il campionato per la differenza reti mamma mia...*peggio di Istanbul* quasi..


dicevi...


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Assurdo


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2014)

Istanbul al contrario


----------



## aleslash (5 Maggio 2014)

Mamma come godo


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2014)

finita, premier buttata nel giro di 8 giorni


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

3-3 lol


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Moses


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

e stavano 3-0  un po godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

Suarez in lacrime, ancora non è finita ma quasi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2014)

Ciao Luisito,buona fortuna al Real


----------



## raducioiu (5 Maggio 2014)

Capiranno un po' cosa si prova.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Suarez in lacrime


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Liverpool in avanti.
> 
> Sto Crystal Palace è una squadra imbarazzante..



Mamma mia se non ci fosse Milan World...


----------



## O Animal (5 Maggio 2014)

Benvenuti ad Istanbul...


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Adesso al Liverpool non basta più un pari del City, serve che ne perda una. Ed il City ha Aston Villa e West Ham tutte e due in casa


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia se non ci fosse Milan World...



 te porti una iella assurda però


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2014)

Si sono fatti riprendere in 7 minuti nella partita più importante della stagione. Nove anni dopo, il destino ha colpito dove peggio non avrebbe potuto.

Godo


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Benvenuti ad Istanbul...


Oddio, baratterei all'istante questa "Istanbul" con quella del 2005. Il Liverpool poi aveva comunque sempre bisogno di un passo falso del City...


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Si sono fatti riprendere in 7 minuti nella partita più importante della stagione. Nove anni dopo, il destino ha colpito dove peggio non avrebbe potuto.
> 
> Godo



Ma guarda che erano sempre virtualmente secondi, non è assolutamente paragonabile....


----------



## Hammer (5 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che erano sempre virtualmente secondi, non è assolutamente paragonabile....



Paragonabile a Istanbul non esiste niente, ma pure questa non scherza


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Paragonabile a Istanbul non esiste niente, ma pure questa non scherza


Appunto  Hanno solo perso "la speranza di vincere la Premier"


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Appunto  Hanno solo perso "la speranza di vincere la Premier"


C'è di peggio, come appunto Istanbul. Però godo.


----------



## O Animal (5 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Oddio, baratterei all'istante questa "Istanbul" con quella del 2005. Il Liverpool poi aveva comunque sempre bisogno di un passo falso del City...



Diciamo che la loro Istanbul è stata diluita in 2 giornate... 10 giorni fa avevano il titolo in mano e adesso non lo vedono nemmeno in fotografia...

Mi dispiace per Gerrard ma una grande delusione se la "meritavano" anche loro... 

Sicuramente vincere e perdere tutto nell'arco di 6 minuti è un'altra storia ma perdere la Premier dopo averla dominata e strameritata dopo 24 anni di attesa mi sembra una pena giusta per averci inflitto la pagina sportiva più nera della nostra storia...


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2014)

dico seriamente, fate paura, Tifo'o in particolare


----------



## Aragorn (5 Maggio 2014)

Eccellente


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2014)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahah
Gli è tornata indietro la mazzata di Istanbul!!!Non ci posso credere ahahahahahaha come rido!


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2014)

Peccato...purtroppo 25 anni senza vincere mettono tanta fame, ma possono far venire anche il braccino da tennista. Di certo quanto successo nell'ultima settimana ai Reds è uno dei suicidi calcistici più clamorosi degli ultimi anni...Mi spiace prima di tutto da simpatizzante del Liverpool, e secondariamente per il fatto che considero generalmente una sconfitta per il calcio le vittorie delle corazzate multimilionarie e senza storia contro realtà più povere, ma con un maggiore prestigio.
P.S. Nota a margine, che non vuole essere nè una critica, nè una morale a nessuno, perchè è giusto che ciascuno vive queste cose come si sente di farlo: sarò di parte, ma non penso dovremmo avercela così tanto col Liverpool per Istanbul. Io per primo ho ancora gli incubi e mi rifiuto sempre di parlare di quella sera e di rivedere quelle immagini, ma il Reds non è che ci abbiano derubato...Possiamo prendercela solo con noi stessi. E poi due anni dopo ci siamo vendicati....Personalmente sono altre le squadre europee con cui ho il dente avvelenato (Barca su tutte)


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la loro Istanbul è stata diluita in 2 giornate... 10 giorni fa avevano il titolo in mano e adesso non lo vedono nemmeno in fotografia...
> 
> Mi dispiace per Gerrard ma una grande delusione se la "meritavano" anche loro...
> 
> Sicuramente vincere e perdere tutto nell'arco di 6 minuti è un'altra storia ma perdere la Premier dopo averla dominata e strameritata dopo 24 anni di attesa mi sembra una pena giusta per averci inflitto la pagina sportiva più nera della nostra storia...



Questo sicuramente, ma ancora non è deciso nulla


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Maggio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Liverpool in avanti.
> 
> *Sto Crystal Palace è una squadra imbarazzante*..




Come scusa?


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2014)

*Il Liverpool, in vantaggio per 3-0 ed alla disperata ricerca di altri gol per la differenza reti, si è fatto rimontare dal Crystal Palace. 

3-3 e Premier League addio. *


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Peccato...purtroppo 25 anni senza vincere mettono tanta fame, ma possono far venire anche il braccino da tennista. Di certo quanto successo nell'ultima settimana ai Reds è uno dei suicidi calcistici più clamorosi degli ultimi anni...Mi spiace prima di tutto da simpatizzante del Liverpool, e secondariamente per il fatto che considero generalmente una sconfitta per il calcio le vittorie delle corazzate multimilionarie e senza storia contro realtà più povere, ma con un maggiore prestigio.
> P.S. Nota a margine, che non vuole essere nè una critica, nè una morale a nessuno, perchè è giusto che ciascuno vive queste cose come si sente di farlo: sarò di parte, ma non penso dovremmo avercela così tanto col Liverpool per Istanbul. Io per primo ho ancora gli incubi e mi rifiuto sempre di parlare di quella sera e di rivedere quelle immagini, ma il Reds non è che ci abbiano derubato...Possiamo prendercela solo con noi stessi. E poi due anni dopo ci siamo vendicati....Personalmente sono altre le squadre europee con cui ho il dente avvelenato (Barca su tutte)


E' lo stesso mio pensiero. Quella sera per me sono stati molto fortunati, ma non potevano certo mettersi a 90... la storia del Liverpool non è certo solo Istanbul


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Admin è sul pezzo


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Admin è sul pezzo




Si cerca semplicemente di fare pulizia e di riportare news fresche per chi si connette al volo e non ha voglia di scorrere pagine per leggere la cosa fondamentale. Il risultato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si cerca semplicemente di fare pulizia e di riportare news fresche per chi si connette al volo e non ha voglia di scorrere pagine per leggere la cosa fondamentale. Il risultato.



Certo, scherzavo


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Liverpool, in vantaggio per 3-0 ed alla disperata ricerca di altri gol per la differenza reti, si è fatto rimontare dal Crystal Palace.
> 
> 3-3 e Premier League addio. *




.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Maggio 2014)

Clamoroso suicidio sportivo.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Liverpool, in vantaggio per 3-0 ed alla disperata ricerca di altri gol per la differenza reti, si è fatto rimontare dal Crystal Palace.
> 
> 3-3 e Premier League addio. *



Diciamola tutta, le ultime giornate è uscita la totale mancanza di abitudine a condividere con la pressione di chi deve vincere. Le gambe sono tremate ai reds.


----------



## aleslash (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la loro Istanbul è stata diluita in 2 giornate... 10 giorni fa avevano il titolo in mano e adesso non lo vedono nemmeno in fotografia...
> 
> Mi dispiace per Gerrard ma una grande delusione se la "meritavano" anche loro...
> 
> Sicuramente vincere e perdere tutto nell'arco di 6 minuti è un'altra storia ma perdere la Premier dopo averla dominata e strameritata dopo 24 anni di attesa mi sembra una pena giusta per averci inflitto la pagina sportiva più nera della nostra storia...


Già ci eravamo un po vendicati a Atene, però il destino gli ha regalato pure questo


----------



## Albijol (5 Maggio 2014)

Godo godo godo godo godoooooooooo


----------



## O Animal (5 Maggio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Peccato...purtroppo 25 anni senza vincere mettono tanta fame, ma possono far venire anche il braccino da tennista. Di certo quanto successo nell'ultima settimana ai Reds è uno dei suicidi calcistici più clamorosi degli ultimi anni...Mi spiace prima di tutto da simpatizzante del Liverpool, e secondariamente per il fatto che considero generalmente una sconfitta per il calcio le vittorie delle corazzate multimilionarie e senza storia contro realtà più povere, ma con un maggiore prestigio.
> P.S. Nota a margine, che non vuole essere nè una critica, nè una morale a nessuno, perchè è giusto che ciascuno vive queste cose come si sente di farlo: sarò di parte, ma non penso dovremmo avercela così tanto col Liverpool per Istanbul. Io per primo ho ancora gli incubi e mi rifiuto sempre di parlare di quella sera e di rivedere quelle immagini, ma il Reds non è che ci abbiano derubato...Possiamo prendercela solo con noi stessi. E poi due anni dopo ci siamo vendicati....Personalmente sono altre le squadre europee con cui ho il dente avvelenato (Barca su tutte)



Hai ragione ma il dente avvelenato (sportivo) rimane e temo rimarrà per sempre... Anche io li preferisco ai billionari ma vederli schiantare con una spettacolarità simile alla nostra un sorrisetto beffardo me lo lascia...

Dall'anno prossimo tiferò per loro ma questi 10 giorni qualche sassolino me l'hanno tolto...


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2014)




----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso mio pensiero. Quella sera per me sono stati molto fortunati, ma non potevano certo mettersi a 90... la storia del Liverpool non è certo solo Istanbul


Già. Io li simpatizzo dai tempi degli spice boys ( McManaman, Redknapp, Fowler, ecc...), ovvero praticamente da quando ho iniziato a seguire il calcio.
Dopo Istanbul mi presi un anno sabbatico, ma alla lunga realizzai che non avrebbe avuto senso prendersela con loro. Al massimo "odio" sportivamente Dudek, quello sì.


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il dente avvelenato (sportivo) rimane e temo rimarrà per sempre... Anche io li preferisco ai billionari ma vederli schiantare con una spettacolarità simile alla nostra un sorrisetto beffardo me lo lascia...
> 
> Dall'anno prossimo tiferò per loro ma questi 10 giorni qualche sassolino me l'hanno tolto...


Ci stà. Mi rendo conto che in questi casi il tifo vada oltre la razionalità


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamola tutta, le ultime giornate è uscita la totale mancanza di abitudine a condividere con la pressione di chi deve vincere. Le gambe sono tremate ai reds.


Non sono d'accordo perchè stai praticamente dicendo che le gambe sono tremate a Gerrard, senza considerare che 2 giornate prima hanno preso il controllo della Premier battendo il City! Il Liverpool ha perso la Premier contro il Chelsea. Se Gerrard non scivola, ad Anfield finisce 0-0 e stasera dopo il terzo gol si fermano e controllano la partita.

Questa sera ad inizio secondo tempo si sono trovati in 2 minuti sul 3-0 ed hanno pensato di poter vincere la Premier con caterve di gol (Suarez sul 3-0 addirittura va a prendere il pallone dalla rete!). Sul 3-1 hanno continuato a spingere, sul 3-2 invece sono andati in tilt completamente. Ma la Premier l'hanno persa la settimana scorsa secondo me


----------



## O Animal (5 Maggio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ci stà. Mi rendo conto che in questi casi il tifo vada oltre la razionalità



Ah beh.. Questo è sicuro... 

Nel sito dei tifosi del Man Utd ogni anno creano una discussione che anticipa il fallimento del L'pool... Se vuoi vedere il giubileo che ha creato questo risultato dai un'occhiata da questa pagina in poi... 

www.
redcafe.net/threads/rawk-goes-into-meltdown-2013-14.372218/page-62


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Già. Io li simpatizzo dai tempi degli spice boys ( McManaman, Redknapp, Fowler, ecc...), ovvero praticamente da quando ho iniziato a seguire il calcio.
> Dopo Istanbul mi presi un anno sabbatico, ma alla lunga realizzai che non avrebbe avuto senso prendersela con loro. Al massimo "odio" sportivamente Dudek, quello sì.


Anche io per un paio di anni ho smesso di seguirli, però non riesco a non simpatizzare per un club con una storia come la loro. 

Dudek vabbè, lasciamo stare. Lo appenderei a testa in giù in piazza da quanto lo odio


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Liverpool, in vantaggio per 3-0 ed alla disperata ricerca di altri gol per la differenza reti, si è fatto rimontare dal Crystal Palace.
> 
> 3-3 e Premier League addio. *



Questa notizia mi ha rallegrato la serata!!! Quanto ci godo!!!


----------



## O Animal (5 Maggio 2014)

L'hanno già coniato:

*Crystanbul*


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> L'hanno già coniato:
> 
> *Crystanbul*



Godo


----------



## #Dodo90# (5 Maggio 2014)

o animal ha scritto:


> l'hanno già coniato:
> 
> *crystanbul*


lol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il dente avvelenato (sportivo) rimane e temo rimarrà per sempre... Anche io li preferisco ai billionari ma vederli schiantare con una spettacolarità simile alla nostra un sorrisetto beffardo me lo lascia...
> 
> Dall'anno prossimo tiferò per loro ma questi 10 giorni qualche sassolino me l'hanno tolto...



Io no...da simpatizzante Manchester United ho paura di vederli in alto (soprattutto in Champions) anche se ammetto che ha una storia fantastica il Liverpool (lasciando da parte la Finale 85)


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma il dente avvelenato (sportivo) rimane e temo rimarrà per sempre... Anche io li preferisco ai billionari ma vederli schiantare con una spettacolarità simile alla nostra un sorrisetto beffardo me lo lascia...
> 
> *Dall'anno prossimo tiferò per loro* ma questi 10 giorni qualche sassolino me l'hanno tolto...



Oramai è tutto un ****,o quest'anno o mai più


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah beh.. Questo è sicuro...
> 
> Nel sito dei tifosi del Man Utd ogni anno creano una discussione che anticipa il fallimento del L'pool... Se vuoi vedere il giubileo che ha creato questo risultato dai un'occhiata da questa pagina in poi...
> 
> ...



Anche questa è molto LOL 

www.
youtube.com/watch?v=mphyNjx7teg


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Maggio 2014)

Certe perle....

(BASTARD MODE ON)

*BarneyLFC said:*
_We're the most successful team in the country, we're used to celebrating._


_And Mongolia is the largest Empire in the world. Oh wait, the tense is wrong.._


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Maggio 2014)

mi spiace soprattutto per gerrard poraccio. 

meritava di vincere una premier in tutta la sua carriera.


----------



## O Animal (6 Maggio 2014)

Dicono che tutto sia stato causato dalla statua di Moyes fuori da Anfield installata da Paddy Power il 27 Aprile... 

Se digitate moyeseffect in Twitter ce ne sono di belle...


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Maggio 2014)

I nordeuropei hanno scaramanzia ZERO!


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Maggio 2014)

Già che ci siamo....

https:
//v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/01B146429A1075208177726922752_2b6feeade7e.0.3.12139702417693275543.mp4?versionId=XND1gJ841NVA6MM31syTIDJW_oCZ_NsP


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dicono che tutto sia stato causato dalla statua di Moyes fuori da Anfield installata da Paddy Power il 27 Aprile...
> 
> Se digitate moyeseffect in Twitter ce ne sono di belle...





Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ma chi l'ha messa??!?


----------



## O Animal (6 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ma chi l'ha messa??!?



Paddy Power... Il bookmaker... 

Povero Gerrard, se non la vince l'anno prossimo verrà perseguitato a vita...


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2014)

Credevo fosse uno scherzo quella scritta "Paddypower", fatto da qualcun altro! Ed a che pro hanno messo la statua di Moyes?!


----------



## O Animal (6 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credevo fosse uno scherzo quella scritta "Paddypower", fatto da qualcun altro! Ed a che pro hanno messo la statua di Moyes?!



Come sfottò del Man Utd... Moyes era diventato l'idolo di tutta la Premier e soprattutto dei sicuri vincitori del L'pool...


----------



## hiei87 (6 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah beh.. Questo è sicuro...
> 
> Nel sito dei tifosi del Man Utd ogni anno creano una discussione che anticipa il fallimento del L'pool... Se vuoi vedere il giubileo che ha creato questo risultato dai un'occhiata da questa pagina in poi...
> 
> ...



hehe stanno godendo poco...e conta oltretutto che stanno vivendo la loro peggiore stagione da minimo 25 anni a questa parte e che il campionato lo vanno a vincere i loro ex cugini sfigati...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2014)

Hahahahah 3 a 1 .... 3 a 2 ... Tre a treeeeeee come la canzone ... Ricordi ***** di Liverpool ?? Il destino torna sempre


----------



## Doctore (6 Maggio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ah beh.. Questo è sicuro...
> 
> Nel sito dei tifosi del Man Utd ogni anno creano una discussione che anticipa il fallimento del L'pool... Se vuoi vedere il giubileo che ha creato questo risultato dai un'occhiata da questa pagina in poi...
> 
> ...



gli inglesi son proprio avanti anche nella trollaggine...ho visto post da pisciarmi addosso


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2014)

clamoroso hanno perso la Premier in modalità Istanbul ahahahah


----------



## Denni90 (6 Maggio 2014)

vedere suarez cridare e poi crystambul nn ha prezzo!!! GODO!!!!


----------



## Lollo interista (6 Maggio 2014)

Non ce l'ho col L'pool,ma certi trollaggi sono epici,quella su Giggs è straordinaria,e il fatto che personalmente mi ci posso pure rivedere,fa ancora più ridere
_Anfailed_ poi fantastico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Maggio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ho col L'pool,ma certi trollaggi sono epici,quella su Giggs è straordinaria,e il fatto che personalmente mi ci posso pure rivedere,fa ancora più ridere
> _Anfailed_ poi fantastico



Giggs


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2014)

Gerrard e il Liverpool non devono vincere più nulla di importante fino alla fine dei tempi 


Godo godo godo


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gerrard e il Liverpool non devono vincere più nulla di importante fino alla fine dei tempi



.


----------



## Van The Man (6 Maggio 2014)

Il Liverpool la Premier l'aveva persa col Chelsea, ieri sera ha messo solo la ciliegina sulla torta, anche se in modo spettacolare. Fondamentalmente è stato tradito dal folle tentativo di aggiustare la differenza-reti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2014)

Da 3-0 a 3-3, mi ricorda qualcosa...


----------



## Frikez (7 Maggio 2014)

Su Red Cafe si stanno sbizzarrendo da ieri sera, ci sono diverse perle


----------



## 666psycho (7 Maggio 2014)

beh il liverpool ha forse perso il campionato con questa partita.. ma non é ancora finita.. l'importante é che non vinca il chelsea...


----------

